

New Hack: Tired of getting kicked off News.YC? - apgwoz

Is noprocrast dragging you down? Or the maxvisit clock staring you in the face? Well, then I've got the solution for you.<p>1. Wait minaway minutes after your maxvisit has timed out.<p>2. Reload the front page<p>3. In new tabs, open each and every link on the homepage<p>4. Read til you become exhausted and forget about those silly arrows. By now, your maxvisit has expired, and you'll have to wait minaway in order to press the arrows, so you'll do it when you loop back to step 1.<p>Luckily news.yc isn't high volume enough that you have to do this more than once or twice a day.<p>Enjoy! <p>(oh, and I really do like this new feature... so does my employer)
======
hollerith
I applaud. Now if only redhotpawn.com/blitz/blitzchess.php would add that
feature.

------
juanpablo
Your employer force you to set noprocast on?

~~~
apgwoz
No. But theoretically my employer is happier that I'm not distracted by random
posts.

